

Vox Buys Curbed Network For A Reported Stock-Cash Blend Worth $20-30 Million - hepha1979
http://techcrunch.com/2013/11/10/vox-buys-curbed-network-for-a-reported-stock-cash-blend-worth-20-30-million/

======
majani
As someone who's also trying to build out a blog network as well, I'm glad
that investors are finally coming round to financing blogs. They may be
commodity businesses, but all that means is that super strong execution will
carry the day, albeit with lower valuations.

Re: Vox Media's execution,

I worry that Vox focuses too much on backend innovations and that isn't really
necessary for blogs at this point. Blog tech has been commoditised and this
should be turned into an advantage for any content company.

What they need is stronger advertising innovations, probably around sponsored
content, rather than their current route, which is basically building a better
banner mousetrap: [http://www.voxmedia.com/media-kit/ad-
products](http://www.voxmedia.com/media-kit/ad-products)

------
sutterbomb
From a PR perspective, can anyone shed light on why this came out on a Sunday
night?

------
72deluxe
And here I was thinking that Vox meant the guitar amplifier manufacturer, like
the one I have at home (doing nothing)! Can anyone update the title at all?

------
ckdarby
From a hacker news reader perspective, can anyone shed light on how this hit
front page at all?

~~~
majani
I'm pretty sure a large percentage of the hacker news crowd are developers in
the 'content' business, and Vox is a pretty exciting company in the space to
watch right now.

Helpful link: [http://pandodaily.com/2013/10/15/voxs-new-mega-round-
puts-a-...](http://pandodaily.com/2013/10/15/voxs-new-mega-round-puts-a-bow-
on-contents-holy-shit-moment/)

